# What's biting?



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

I haven't seen any report on PB, NAVARRE, FT PICKENS, BOB OR 3MB for several days. Is anyone hitting those spots?
I'm coming down in a few days to celebrate my bday. I'm sure I'll enjoy being down there, but putting some fish in the cooler will be ICING ON THE 🎂!😃


----------



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Magroves on sardines and elwys at pickens . Slot reds at the pickens ferry pier on anything just about. Big ladyfish amd small jack crevalle on sny type of jig amd the occasional sailfish early and late . Hope that helps


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Swampass. Gonna give it a shot!


----------



## Psych0 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mangroves, Reds, Lady fish & some black tips at bob sikes


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Are the mangrove at the far end of the pier or anywhere in particular on Bob Sykes? I enjoy fishing Sykes. I usually catch trout, whiting and croakers. Good table fair. I did catch my PB bull red 37 1/2 inch.


----------

